# Its Ryder Cup Time



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

Anybody watching from 1pm today for the foursomes??


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Anybody watching from 1pm today for the foursomes??
> 
> View attachment 610618


Is it on normal tv or just Sky?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Just checked. Just on Sky so that'll be a no then. Lol.


----------



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked. Just on Sky so that'll be a no then. Lol.


yeh sky have the rights to the ryder cup..........


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Sep 2021)

As an avowed non-Sky person I am starting to waver...


----------



## T4tomo (24 Sep 2021)

some of us are working....


----------



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> some of us are working....


in the evenings?? as its in america, its on for 10hrs after 1pm

but i suppose this is where i'm lucky, cause i'm working too, but at home in my private office, were i have a 48" Tv screen and Sky Q.........some huge benefits to home working


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2021)

BBC has radio commentary, video clips online, plus highlight of the days play.


----------



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

Not the morning session the europeans would have wanted…..big afternoon session coming up


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Not the morning session the europeans would have wanted…..big afternoon session coming up


Historically, and especially on US soil they need to go into the final singles games with a decent lead.


----------



## jowwy (24 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Historically, and especially on US soil they need to go into the final singles games with a decent lead.


Yup they do indeed………ive watched every televised ryder cup since the war on the shore back in 91’. Its always 3 days of tremendous match play golf


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2021)

Dechambeau just hit a 417 yard drive. 
that’s a crazy shot.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2021)

Going to be a tough weekend.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Not a good day at all for europe…….


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

I normally really enjoy it. I can't help but think he picked some players who imo should not be there.
I love watching Rory and Poulter but their recent form (again imo) doesn't justify them being included.
I really hope for a comeback but cannot see where it will come from.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I normally really enjoy it. I can't help but think he picked some players who imo should not be there.
> I love watching Rory and Poulter but their recent form (again imo) doesn't justify them being included.
> I really hope for a comeback but cannot see where it will come from.


Rory qualified by right……i get the poulter decision based on experience as the team is very young.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Rory qualified by right……i get the poulter decision based on experience as the team is very young.


I know he has won majors, but sometimes Rory reminds me of Colin Montgomerie, never quite pulling it out of the bag on the big occasions?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Rory qualified by right……i get the poulter decision based on experience as the team is very young.


Yes......I get the reasons. I just don't think their recent form should entitle them to be in the team.
I hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......I get the reasons. I just don't think their recent form should entitle them to be in the team.
> I hope to be proved wrong.


Its not about entitlement though…..rory qualified through the points system like the other 8 players. Based on wins and form through 2 seasons of golf. Hes not a captains pick like poulter was. Also he is one of europes top international golfers.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know he has won majors, but sometimes Rory reminds me of Colin Montgomerie, never quite pulling it out of the bag on the big occasions?


Really??? World Number 1, 4 time major winner, 6 time ryder cup player ( 4 wins)….countless european, pga and wins around the world

whats the lad got to do lol


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Really??? World Number 1, 4 time major winner, 6 time ryder cup player ( 4 wins)….countless european, pga and wins around the world
> 
> whats the lad got to do lol


Maybe I've just been unlucky with the tournaments I have watched as I seem to remember him blowing up a lot on the final day and slipping right down the leaderboards.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Sep 2021)

Anyone wish Rose was playing instead of Casey?


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone wish Rose was playing instead of Casey?


No….casey has been playing well for 2yrs, rose has had swing issues and has only started playing well in the last week or two….


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Personally i would change the qualification set up for the european team in line with americans…

6 qualifiers over the two year period….from european and world tour tournamentns
6 captains picks, so you can get more inform players into the team, when the time arrives and can choose from pga players, european tour too…..

getting so many players to stay inform over a 2 yr period is not easy


----------



## Beebo (25 Sep 2021)

It could be over already.
USA have 9 points after a day and a half.
Will European team get to 9 by the end of Sunday?


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2021)

Maybe not but I don't think the European team has actually played all that terrible. Speith, Johnson and Finau have been class with only John Ram getting anywhere near their level. The yanks just have a better team this year but if I'm honest, I would have picked Poulter this year as well as he usually loves this format. I wouldn't have picked big Lowry but he has them rattled in this session. Let's hope they can give them a bit if a bloody nose this afternoon and keep it interesting for tomorrow.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> It could be over already.
> USA have 9 points after a day and a half.
> Will European team get to 9 by the end of Sunday?


If europe win this last session 3-1……then its the same score as going into the last day at medinha in 2012 and we know what happened there dont we


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Slick said:


> Maybe not but I don't think the European team has actually played all that terrible. Speith, Johnson and Finau have been class with only John Ram getting anywhere near their level. The yanks just have a better team this year but if I'm honest, I would have picked Poulter this year as well as he usually loves this format. I wouldn't have picked big Lowry but he has them rattled in this session. Let's hope they can give them a bit if a bloody nose this afternoon and keep it interesting for tomorrow.


I agree and also i would have gone for rose than lowry, as playing away from home with no fans is not easy for a rookie and rose would have added more experience to the team BUT, rose has not been playing well this season, so both are a gamble


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Sep 2021)

Good to see The Postman getting revved up.


----------



## jowwy (25 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good to see The Postman getting revved up.


It didnt last long though…..him and mclroy have been very poor over these first 2 days


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Really??? World Number 1, 4 time major winner, 6 time ryder cup player ( 4 wins)….countless european, pga and wins around the world
> 
> whats the lad got to do lol


Montgomerie despite his wins was famous for choking. He never won a single play-off. The bookies gave up on him. Greg Norman was another with wins but known for choking. 

Both were known for their strong personality and skill yet it was always nail biting when it came to the last day. Brilliant to watch. The irony was the actual winner would get less media profile than Norman or Montgomerie. 

For some reason, no player has come close to these 2 greats in this regard.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Sep 2021)

Looks like the Europeans will be points down going into the singles, which I'm told is the Americans' strongest suit.

Pre match predictions of a European defeat are likely to be correct.


----------



## Beebo (25 Sep 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Montgomerie despite his wins was famous for choking. He never won a single play-off. The bookies gave up on him. Greg Norman was another with wins but known for choking.
> 
> Both were known for their strong personality and skill yet it was always nail biting when it came to the last day. Brilliant to watch. The irony was the actual winner would get less media profile than Norman or Montgomerie.
> 
> For some reason, no player has come close to these 2 greats in this regard.


Monty and Jimmy White are similar. 
Both are natural talents and can easily bully lesser opponents but always struggled at the very top level.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Montgomerie despite his wins was famous for choking. He never won a single play-off. The bookies gave up on him. Greg Norman was another with wins but known for choking.
> 
> Both were known for their strong personality and skill yet it was always nail biting when it came to the last day. Brilliant to watch. The irony was the actual winner would get less media profile than Norman or Montgomerie.
> 
> For some reason, no player has come close to these 2 greats in this regard.


My about quote was about mcilroy though and not monty……..but in the ryder cup, monty was a demon and won it as captain at The celtic manor 2010 course, here in a very wet wales on the 4th day


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Sep 2021)

Was expecting more from Tommy tbh. Good scrap this afternoon though well pleased for big Shane.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Really??? World Number 1, 4 time major winner, 6 time ryder cup player ( 4 wins)….countless european, pga and wins around the world
> 
> whats the lad got to do lol


Well he could have built on his achievements.

His 4 major wins came at an age to put him ahead of and a potential all time rival to Tiger and Jack. He was that good.

He got unlucky (recklessly?) breAking a leg playing football and since then he's failed to knuckle down and get back to his best. At a minimum he should have more majors than Faldo by now.

I often wish he'd shut up and head for "no fun land" (Caddy talk for Practice Ground). And I'm a (disappointed) fan.


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Well he could have built on his achievements.
> 
> His 4 major wins came at an age to put him ahead of and a potential all time rival to Tiger and Jack. He was that good.
> 
> ...


He’s got £150 million in the bank. 
motivation to do the hard graft can’t be that easy.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> He’s got £150 million in the bank.
> motivation to do the hard graft can’t be that easy.


Its still the obvious difference between potential and true world class.

Also, not everyone measures success in cash, although to be fair, I do.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Well he could have built on his achievements.
> 
> His 4 major wins came at an age to put him ahead of and a potential all time rival to Tiger and Jack. He was that good.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same about him, although we probably haven't got the right to be disappointed in someone we have never met.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Sep 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Well he could have built on his achievements.
> 
> His 4 major wins came at an age to put him ahead of and a potential all time rival to Tiger and Jack. He was that good.
> 
> ...


Is that the prevailing 'diagnosis'? I'm a keen watcher, but no aficionado, and have often puzzled as to why he hit a wall in his career, as it were.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Is that the prevailing 'diagnosis'? I'm a keen watcher, but no aficionado, and have often puzzled as to why he hit a wall in his career, as it were.


I dont think a change in equipment helped and also he tried to change his swing to get more length to compete with players like bryson…..but he didnt need to do that, he was already one of the longest and straightest on tour. Maybe he believed too much in his own hype and being worth 150m must take the edge of competing a bit now…….

but i dod think there are some barron ryder cups ahead for europe, as not many of them played on yhe pga tour, which over the last 2 decades have helped europe become the masters on the big ryder stage


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Watching it out in the garden today…..got to love a spare sky Q box


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Sep 2021)

40/1 for Europe win? Do the bookies know something we don't? A few twists and turns for sure. Here's hoping for the Miracle by Lake Michigan


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 40/1 for Europe win? Do the bookies know something we don't? A few twists and turns for sure. Here's hoping for the Miracle by Lake Michigan


Whos getting the 9pts we need just to retain the cup???

i cant see wins from poulter, mcilroy, westwood or casey………so won of them needs to step up.

i can see points from rahm, garcia, lowry, hovland, …….but again we need hatton, fitzpatrick, weisberger and fleetwood to win too, i just think its way too big of an ask


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> 40/1 for Europe win? Do the bookies know something we don't? A few twists and turns for sure. Here's hoping for the Miracle by Lake Michigan


It'd need to be Botham Test odds before I'd be rousing myself (500-1, famously - Benaud couldn't get his money on in time)


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

What we thinking as we start to enter the back 9 in the early matches???


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> What we thinking as we start to enter the back 9 in the early matches???


Much what I was thinking on Friday night. 

Big Shane playing really well and nice that Rory has finally turned up.

Sergio just sank a belter but a bit exposed without his mate who is also struggling a bit on his own.

Go down fighting boys.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Europeans leaving so many putts short…… i was always told in matchplay, never up, never in. Got to give the ball a chance to catch the hole


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> It could be over already.
> USA have 9 points after a day and a half.
> Will European team get to 9 by the end of Sunday?


My prediction of Europe not getting to 9 points is coming true unfortunately.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (26 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Whos getting the 9pts we need just to retain the cup???
> 
> i cant see wins from poulter, mcilroy, westwood or casey………so won of them needs to step up.
> 
> i can see points from rahm, garcia, lowry, hovland, …….but again we need hatton, fitzpatrick, weisberger and fleetwood to win too, i just think its way too big of an ask



This morning that's exactly how I saw it....but ............


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> This morning that's exactly how I saw it....but ............


The two winners of points today was not on my list thats for sure…….


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

And now westwood wins his point too…….


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Hopefully the european tour will take a long hard look on the qualifying criteria for future teams…..i honestly believe its time to match the US qualifying and go 6 for 6…..

so thats 6 qualify outright through tournament play and then

6 captians picks, so you get more scope to pick the more inform players leading upto the match…..otherwise i can see a decade of european losses against what is a very young and hungry US team


----------



## Chap sur le velo (27 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Hopefully the european tour will take a long hard look on the qualifying criteria for future teams…..i honestly believe its time to match the US qualifying and go 6 for 6…..
> 
> so thats 6 qualify outright through tournament play and then
> 
> 6 captians picks, so you get more scope to pick the more inform players leading upto the match…..otherwise i can see a decade of european losses against what is a very young and hungry US team


Not sure it would have made any difference (this time). 
Two things that did IMO. These young yanks 
A have known and liked (with exceptions!) Each other for years. Strange as it seems to say it THIS time USA were a TEAM.
B their new guys came in without the pressure of past failures, which has weighed heavily on their recent performances.


A couple of years ago it looked like England (in particular) had a promising crop of new players coming through, but we are lacking new young major winning talent. We need more performers who qualify automatically pushing out the old guard.


----------



## jowwy (27 Sep 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Not sure it would have made any difference (this time).
> Two things that did IMO. These young yanks
> A have known and liked (with exceptions!) Each other for years. Strange as it seems to say it THIS time USA were a TEAM.
> B their new guys came in without the pressure of past failures, which has weighed heavily on their recent performances.
> ...


The last 3 automatic qualifiers were - westwood, fitzpatrick and weisberger, they didnt get many points did they.

So they would have been replaced with 3 captains picks, which means rose could have played and 2 other inform players at the time……and then you never know what would happen.

but its gone now and changes need to be made before italy 2022


----------

